# Will these transformers work with my HO layout?



## Green River (Dec 19, 2009)

These belong to a friend at work and we were both wondering if they will work with HO. I have my track temporarily packed away and can not try them out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Lionel Trainmaster transformer is designed for AC trains
on 3 rail tracks. Your HO trains require a DC power pack.
Do not connect the Trainmaster to your HO trains it will
burn out the motors.

I can't read the details on the other device. It will have a UL label
on it that states the OUTPUT voltage and whether AC or DC current. Try to take
a clear picture of that so we can determine what it is.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the allstate will work, it shows that it has ac fixed output, variable dc, 20va ..


----------

